#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How can we build brand guidelines for a business?

## Bhavya

In simple words brand guidelines is a rulebook that includes all the specifications of the look and feel of your brand. It lets everybody learn about your brand, it's features and uniqueness. Can someone explain to me how can we build brand guidelines for a business?

----------

